# POSH brushes anyone?



## more_please (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey all. I was at a supermarket (a fancy schmancy one) and I saw a line of brushes I had never seen before, called Posh. They had testers, and dayum! they were sooo soft. There was a big powder brush, a contour brush, and a REALLY soft Kabuki, and some e/s brushes too. 

They are expensive for ds brushes (the kabuki was $16), but I totally don't mind paying that if they all feel as good as the testers and are durable.

Anyone tried them?


----------



## metalkitty (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm glad you posted this because I was debating buying one of these for a while since I've never heard of them. Anyway I finally bought the foundation brush and I love it! Its soft and a bit fluffier than most foundation brushes and it spreads covering a larger portion of your face. Anyway, HTHS.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 29, 2006)

Well instead of starting a new thread I will revive this one,.... I have finally gotten a hold of one of the POSH kabuki and Holy Schmoly they are nice! Almost as soft as my 182,.. but not quite the same density,.. and it comes with a carry case that fits the 182!! I cringe to take my 182's out of the house,.. so this POSH kabuki is the answer!! It is well worth it and I think at my Meijer's it was $15. Up until recently they have been sold out. That's my Catherine D 182 in the case,...


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh and BTW-  that little pink fluff back there is the Sugar Kabuki (Obviously will also fit in that little case),..I am kinda addicted to Kabuki's

I have tried,..
MAC 182 (I have 2 now)
POSH (Lovin' it)
Sugar (Too cute not to have)
Milani (Really hard and scartchy I just use it to keep my Meteorites in the brandy glass they are in.)
Returned the Bourjois one (Same as milani)
Sonia Kashuk large with body glimmer (Is ok,.. obviously meant for the body not the face .)
Japonesque mini kabuki(Super soft but kinda small for the $28 something,.. gave it to a really needy friend)


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 30, 2006)

is there somewhere online you can get the POSH brushes? i don't live in Michgan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Google search results bring up tons of links about dogs. *boggles*


----------



## LipstickChick (Aug 30, 2006)

I actually bought a set of POSH brushes, which included the kabuki (which ROCKS!), all for under $20 at Sam's Club (a warehouse store).  They are incredible brushes, and I'm so happy I took a chance on trying them!

If you can find such a set in a warehouse club, grab it, since it sounds like a much better deal than what you'd find on an individual basis.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 30, 2006)

Aggghh a SET at Sams! Y can't my Sam's have that??!!!!!! I need another brush like a hole in the head,.. but I get them anyway. I will check the plastic thing it came in tonight and see if it gives an internet addy but I didnt find anything searching with Yahoo either, searching for it just brings up tons of stupid sites using the word posh to describe something.


----------



## LipstickChick (Aug 31, 2006)

I wish I still had the packaging so I could check for you, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -- if you CAN find this set (IIRC, it came with about 7 brushes or so, and each one is exquisite), definitely get it ... the best $20 I've spent in a long time!


----------



## eco (Sep 7, 2006)

I recently bought the Posh Kabuki brush ($12) at a new store called "Harmon's" in Poughkeepsie, NY.  Harmon's stores are mainly located in NJ and CT from the locations listed on my shopping bag.

I still have the packaging.... it says:

front
"POSH tm by Upstage
Kabuki Brush with leather case"

back company info (no website)
"distributed by:
Diversified Distribution
Woonsocket, RI, 02895
Patented/Patent Pending
Made in China"

this is my only Kabuki brush and i'm a little dissapointed because a few bristles fall out each time i've used it.  i haven't washed it yet and have only used it twice.  Also, i kept it in it's leather case in my purse for 1 night and when i took it out, a bottom panel of the leather case had fallen off- it had been glued on, although it looks like it was stitched.  

however, despite the bristles falling out, it works really well.  i've used it with the MAC natural MSF, regular MSF, and Studio Fix.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Sep 8, 2006)

Yeah,.. I havent yet washed mine either,.. but my 182 has started shedding just a bit as well.  For the $$ its is pretty good. OH and BTW- Sugar has come out with a new more dense bigger kabuki,.. still fits in your hand,.. I havent gotten it yet,.. but I keep eyeing it as I walk past it. Seems that I can't seem to have enough of these,.. some for natural colors,.. some for skinfinishes,.. some for foundation, some for saprkly stuff,... etc,.. LOL!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 8, 2007)

update: I found POSH brushes at Bed Bath and Beyond!

I bought one of the kits, it came with a concealer brush, a foundation brush, a blush/contour brush, and eyeshadow brush and a kabuki (kinda on the small size, it's smaller then the regular Posh kabuki they sell by itself). It came with a red mini zip case for the kabuki and a bigger one for it and the rest of the brushes.

The foundation brush...is to DIE for. It's HUGE. My usual one is Sephoras foundation brush, and the Posh one dwarfs it. It's heavenly. My foundation looks great, it's faster, I cannot say anything bad about the foundation brush!!!

The blush/contour is okay, could be a little more dense IMO. it's sort of on the small side so I just use it when I want precise application like for contouring my cheekbones, dusting shimmer on my cheeks, things like that.

The eyeshadow brush is cool. It's wider than it is long as far as bristles are concerned. It's similar to this
http://www.medispastore.com/images_p...5400_small.gif

The concealer brush is great but again a little on the small side. But I don't mind that at all, becuase I can use it for around the nose, for capillaries, pimples, etc.

The kabuki brush is OK. I assume the regular size one is great or at least better so I want to buy it and see. Anyway, IMO a great kabuki brush needs to be uniform with the hair. What I mean is, it should be a perfect dome shape, ya dig? Well this one isn't. When I use it to buff, I can feel that it's not uniform, and that I can feel the parts where the bristles are longer. I guess, 'bumpy' would be the word to describe it. But the hair is great, it's VERY soft, had it been better shaped I would love it. I want the bigger one.

All in all, I LOVE these. The ones with hair are VERY soft! I've had little shedding. The synthetic ones (foundation and concealer) were awesome as well. It was a great deal, I think it was 25 for 5 brushes and the 2 makeup bag things. I'm definately going back to Bed Bath and Beyond to get the rest of their brushes. If you're on a budget, definately try these out!
HTH!

EDIT: www.poshbrushes.com is the website. on there, it sells the set I have for 30. Plus, it says 6 pc, but in the pic you can count five brushes, and the two cases it comes with.


----------



## evil (Feb 2, 2008)

*reviving thread*

I recently order brushes from the site using a coupon code for 50% off.

The brushes are a really good deal and are pretty soft.  I finally washed them and remember why I prefer to use synthetics.  They smell like wet animals.  I'm hoping the smell goes away when they dry completely.

EDIT:  Smell went away


----------



## girloflowers (Feb 7, 2008)

i might check these out as i hate my current kabuki with a passion. the thing is frikking HUGE, the handle is really really long, and the bristles are way too long. what a fkn rip off. im so pissed off at myself for buying it. don't get kabuki's from bayonelle girls!


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 24, 2008)

I just bought some and the code still works with free shipping too, i'll update when i get them


----------



## matteell (Apr 25, 2008)

most of them are pretty good, and good prices.. the kabuki brush is really soft and fluffy.. i really like the angled blush brush, very soft but firm


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 25, 2008)

whoa! The prices on the website are way more than what you guys said you bought it for


----------



## christineeee_ (May 3, 2008)

for my fellow Canadians: POSH brushes are on sale at Pharma Plus. There weren't any prices up but I decided to get the wide domed eye shadow brush and it was only $4.99 vs. $8 on the site which charges $15 for shipping to Canada. I think I'm gonna go back to Pharma Plus and ask for price checks on some of the brushes. I want the kabuki w/ case even though I already have 3 kabukis ;P


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 19, 2008)

i went to pharma plus today and got a powder brush ($9.99), a mineral blunt cut brush ($6.99), and the kabuki w/ case ($14.99).


----------



## wild child (Jun 19, 2008)

I bought the kabuki a few days ago at London Drugs. I tested it out today and it's pretty soft. Not bad for $15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the case it comes with too. Makes it handy to carry around with me in my bag


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah the website is about double on some items what I pay instore at Harmon or Bed Bath and Beyond. I actually got that 5 piece set for $11 at Bed Bath and Beyond last Christmas on clearance, plus the extra 20% off.

Harmon sometimes has $1 off any POSH brush so it's Harmon price (usually really cheap to begin with) minus $1 minus 20% (you can use BBB coupons in there)


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 23, 2008)

I bought a mini set at Walgreens for $19 book (came with 5 or so brushes with a handy brush holder) and it was pretty worth it.

I use them everyday but have to buy a new blush brush- it's no where near as soft as when I bought them originally!

You can buy the POSH brushes for cheaper at Walgreens or Rite Aid, btw.


----------



## almmaaa (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alwaysbella* 

 
_I just bought some and the code still works with free shipping too, i'll update when i get them_

 


Can you please share the code with us?


----------



## TaTaNaLiScious (Aug 8, 2008)

I just did a huge haul of POSH brushes on my youtube!

YouTube - POSH Brushes for Sale and CONTEST

The brushes are for sale on ebay! Cheaper than the POSH website!







eBay Seller: megafly2000: Makeup, Health Beauty items on eBay.com


----------



## Swtest2Lips (Aug 9, 2008)

Omg! Im soo getting some!


----------



## msashlay (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *almmaaa* 

 
_Can you please share the code with us?_

 
Kinda late, but if anyone is interested:
Try CC123 or UA123 for 50% off.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 9, 2008)

If there's an HEB near you. They sell them there.

HEB: it's like a Supermarket that wants to be a Whole Foods/Walmart


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 9, 2008)

I love these brushes!  They are super good quality and I love the red handles!


----------



## TaTaNaLiScious (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TaTaNaLiScious* 

 
_I just did a huge haul of POSH brushes on my youtube!

YouTube - POSH Brushes for Sale and CONTEST

The brushes are for sale on ebay! Cheaper than the POSH website!






eBay Seller: megafly2000: Makeup, Health Beauty items on eBay.com_

 

AUCTION ENDS TODAY! IN 30 MINUTES!!! BID WHILE YOU CAN!


----------

